# '14-'15 passes



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2014)

It's that time of the year when the major players typically start announcing their offers for next season.

Who does everyone think is going to go first and start the comparison shopping??

My guess is that we see at least 1 or 2 announced by this weekend


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

Some in NH have already started 

http://www.skinh.com/deals/2014-15SeasonPasses.aspx


----------



## Tin (Mar 4, 2014)

Hope I'm in school at UNH or Dartmouth next year so I could grab some big mountain passes...or else it will be Crotched again. Was at Berkshire East yesterda and they started theirs already, $479. Pretty crazy since they don't make snow until around Christmas and end by April.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> Hope I'm in school at UNH or Dartmouth next year so I could grab some big mountain passes...or else it will be Crotched again. Was at Berkshire East yesterda and they started theirs already, $479. Pretty crazy since they don't make snow until around Christmas and end by April.



What are you looking to study? Both great schools both academically, campus, and proximity to skiing. Dartmouth probably being superior in all 3 phases however!
My wife and I are both double Wildcats and live 20 mins from campus. Would be happy to help answer any questions about the school/area if you'd like.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking at Gunstock again, although their prices went up to $439 from 399 last year (I think)...   Maybe if I have enough money I would love to do the Waterville/Cannon/BW/Cranmore pass plus the G pass... but nearly $1500 could break the bank


----------



## Tin (Mar 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What are you looking to study? Both great schools both academically, campus, and proximity to skiing. Dartmouth probably being superior in all 3 phases however!
> My wife and I are both double Wildcats and live 20 mins from campus. Would be happy to help answer any questions about the school/area if you'd like.



Thanks. Applying for my PhD in Clinical Neuro and Developmental Neuropsych at UNH. Time to get out of RI.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

In a real quandary with what to do about passes next year.  Camelback announced prices back on Presidents Day Weekend and they are going up.  I'm not bound to them anymore as the boy is off to college so no more ski team. (If he goes to Plymouth, I'll buy him that 4 MT college pass).  Wife likes the convience of 45 min drive, close to home, whip up whip back etc., and I see her points.  I have always planned to go up at least a couple of times to socialize with friends and (believe it or not) would actually probably use the pass the most during holiday periods when I wouldn't travel anyways.  Will be doing a lot more skiing further north and out WEST.  Lots of pros and cons.  Got till the end of the month to decide.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I'll get the epic local pass this year vs the full epic pass. Price hasn't been released yet but if it's the same price as last year it should be $549. Only difference between the two is that I I only get 10 days at Vail or beaver creek and I doesn't include any of the Tahoe resorts, both which are fine by me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2014)

Waiting on Granite Pass pricing, but I'm leaning heavily towards going back to Ski Club vouchers and discount cards.

Outside chance of a Cannon NH resident pass.


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think I'll get the epic local pass this year vs the full epic pass. Price hasn't been released yet but if it's the same price as last year it should be $549. Only difference between the two is that I I only get 10 days at Vail or beaver creek and I doesn't include any of the Tahoe resorts, both which are fine by me.



How is Beaver Creek for a light intermediate skier?  Taking the GF west in a couple of weeks. Considering mellower areas. She's very much a fair conditions and mild pitch kind of skier. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Euler (Mar 4, 2014)

No pass for me.  I get to ski a great deal at Mt. Snow when I chaperone my school's ski program there, and I've had really good luck keeping my average cost for other trips well below $50 a day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2014)

For the west the big one to watch is Vail Resorts and their Epic Pass product.  That really had a big impact on the Utah market.  With such a low price-point, resorts here really scrambled to compete and it was not by dropping prices but by responding with reciprocal deals that were very good overall.  Best one in my mind was the Alta/Snowbird/PCMR/DV deal with nine free days at partner resorts.  For me that adds like $700-800 of value onto a $1,000 pass.  Brighton and Solitude partnered up with their passes.  Snowbasin did a deal as well.  

I can't really speak for Colorado, but I know that Vail has really pushed pass prices down there.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be sticking to the discount cards, Fox44 card, resident special days, etc again next yr.
Few reasons for this: 
1) I love the variety of visiting new places---much like a golf course each mtn has its own unique feel, terrain, attitude/culture. I like the exploration side of it all.

2) There is no mtn I can be at in under 90 mins that I'd consider getting a pass to. Cannon would be my pick if it were closer or the Granite pass so I could hit Crotched for just an AM/PM session. To me the best way to maximize value out of a season pass is if you have a 2nd home near a mtn or have a night skiing hill you can use after work w/o going too far out of the way---neither scenario exists for me right now.

3) Cost: I keep track each season how much I spend just on the lift ticket component of skiing. Going back the last 3 yrs:
2012: $29 average over 24 Days
2013: $20 average over 16 Days
2014 YTD: $19 avg over 16 days---will likely end up being closer to $25 over ~25 days once I use/input my SkiVT vouchers and Fox44 card.
It would be difficult to get the cost/day on a pass significantly lower than this unless I really got out during the week and both days every wknd.

4) Call me a bit crazy but I actually enjoy hunting for deals---I try and ski more for less every yr


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I do both, season pass & use other discounts so I can ski around. For me a season pass is a great deal. I've got my season pass down to about $27 per day so far & it's only the beginning of March. The ski area my pass is for is shooting for a June closing date so I have plenty of ski days left there. Most likely get the daily price down to well under $20 per day by the time I'm done. I live 5 hours away. Using other discounts are good & saves me money when I ski other places but doesn't come close to the savings I see with my season pass (with the exception of a $6.50 ticket at Mt. Ellen earlier this year). Out of my 23 days skiing so far this year I've skied 5 different areas besides where my pass is & will add more before the season is done. Also my pass is good at 2 different ski areas so I've skied 7 different mountains this year & will make it 8 this weekend. Some of these other places I've skied more than once already or plan to ski again before the season is over.

They haven't announced pass pricing for next year yet.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 4, 2014)

If you don't mind spending the bulk of your time at one place and ski relatively often there is no better deal than a season pass. My average cost per day is now at $15 and falling. Unlike other years however, I haven't managed a single day away from the home hill. Hopefully I can get at least a couple of those though my schedule is about to get even tighter once lacrosse starts in another week.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 4, 2014)

Okemo Peak Pass is $1169 for adults and $799 for Jr's if you buy before 4/30, which we will be doing.

Perks include Okemo and Sunapee no restrictions, 3 free Killington Tickets, 2 free Okemo Tickets (valid after 3/2/15), 5 days at Crested Butte.

I like the 3 Kton tickets and the 2 Okemo tickets for guests.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 4, 2014)

Im going to stay with my SuperPass again next season….Love having Cannon with it now, Bretton for early season and those inevitable Windy days…..Wish it had a southern Mountain !


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Okemo Peak Pass is $1169 for adults and $799 for Jr's if you buy before 4/30, which we will be doing.
> 
> Perks include Okemo and Sunapee no restrictions, 3 free Killington Tickets, 2 free Okemo Tickets (valid after 3/2/15), 5 days at Crested Butte.
> 
> I like the 3 Kton tickets and the 2 Okemo tickets for guests.



Okemo gives passholders three free tickets to Killington?!  Never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## dlague (Mar 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be sticking to the discount cards, Fox44 card, resident special days, etc again next yr.
> Few reasons for this:
> 1) I love the variety of visiting new places---much like a golf course each mtn has its own unique feel, terrain, attitude/culture. I like the exploration side of it all.
> 
> ...



You are not crazy because if you are then I am too!  I have skied 21 days with and average of 21.74 so far!  My total cost by the time every thing is said and done is less than most season passes and where I have been is not bad either!  15 different resorts so far and according to our plan - 21 resorts is the target and 40 days of skiing!  The closest resorts for me are also not worth a season pass (Ragged, Pats, Gunstock, Sunapee, Waterville, etc) beyond that I might as well mix it up!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Okemo gives passholders three free tickets to Killington?!  Never thought I'd see the day!



Yes & a Killington pass doesn't include any days at Okemo with the exception of the college pass. Most K regulars wouldn't use it anyway but Okemo passholders seem to be excited about the deal. What does that tell you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2014)

If I were an Okemo pass holder, I'd be psyched to have the K passes for when Okemo finishes up for the season.

Interesting marketing partnership.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2014)

After the past month I might just swing an extra season and get my shop opened up in the spring back home. Jhole for free courtesy of the wife.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think they have released anything yet, but assuming no changes to the price point I'll be doing Pico passes for the whole family again this year.

Great mountain and a pass price point that works for families that can't get up there every weekend.  All trails leading to one base area is also a major plus for those with kids.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> What are you looking to study? Both great schools both academically, campus, and proximity to skiing. Dartmouth probably being superior in all 3 phases however!
> My wife and I are both double Wildcats and live 20 mins from campus. Would be happy to help answer any questions about the school/area if you'd like.



Like there is any other choice!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Like there is any other choice!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

600$ For Platty i think as of now no pass except msybe another spring pass to much fun at seperate hills and deals i kie it this wsy.t

NY gold pass worth considering and am it good at so many hills i do snd so many i want to try really need tostart trying some hills in Lake effect west NY gold pass be perfect for that.


----------



## meff (Mar 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think I'll get the epic local pass this year vs the full epic pass. Price hasn't been released yet but if it's the same price as last year it should be $549. Only difference between the two is that I I only get 10 days at Vail or beaver creek and I doesn't include any of the Tahoe resorts, both which are fine by me.



Stayed $549, and it has the Tahoe resorts with limited restrictions like past years.


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2014)

If this year is the pattern, I won't bother with any passes or even pre-paid deals: numerous coastal storms that dumps snow on my doors steps while the mountains stay dry

I'll simply ski out my door on my XC rig! (And do my downhill skiing in the big mountain out west)


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be sticking to the discount cards, Fox44 card, resident special days, etc again next yr.
> Few reasons for this:
> 1) I love the variety of visiting new places---much like a golf course each mtn has its own unique feel, terrain, attitude/culture. I like the exploration side of it all.
> 
> ...



+1 it is a lot of fun. I make fun of the nuts on Extreme Couponing but I'm starting to understand their obsession. I feel like I am sticking it to The Man.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2014)

With my wife running our towns after school ski program we get free Pats  Peak Season passes. Then I shop deals like Dlague and xwhaler. skied 7 days in Colorado at 6 different mtns for under 32 a day. as far as the east goes not including my days at Pats I am averaging 27.1 which will go up a little after next weekend at Sugarloaf and Saddleback to about 28.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2014)

Cannon for $799 and two free tix by 4/13 purchase.  Wish I could the NH rate.


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> +1 it is a lot of fun. I make fun of the nuts on Extreme Couponing but I'm starting to understand their obsession. I feel like I am sticking it to The Man.



+1  No kidding right?  With the VT Ski 5 Pass $35 per visit makes Stowe, Killington, Sugarbush, or any resort that cost over $80 very affordable!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> +1  No kidding right?  With the VT Ski 5 Pass $35 per visit makes Stowe, Killington, Sugarbush, or any resort that cost over $80 very affordable!



I believe the ski VT. pass comes out to a little over $40 per day. I don't necessarily look for the biggest bang for the buck when I use mine. I was perfectly happy using one of my coupons at Bromley this weekend. I think the window rate was $69. I already have a pass for K so I don't use them there & I get $30 employee discount tickets at Sugarbush so don't need them there either. Stowe has SC appreciation days every month with 2 day tickets for $69 which is a better deal than the VT. pass. I'm actually a little hard pressed finding areas I want to use the Vt. passes at.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know where I'm even gonna live let alone ski. I know two things-I want to get away from Vail Resorts next year and I think I need to be somewhere else than Tahoe, somewhere a bit colder and more like winter.

I want somewhere with good consistent snow, steep terrain, and somewhat decent lifts. I would like to ski powder after 11 on a deep day and good ridge hiking sidecountry makes me happy.

Next year is looking to go full El-Nino also, so there's that.

I'm not doing anything early season, too early for me


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm actually a little hard pressed finding areas I want to use the Vt. passes at.



Me too which is why I'm 1 and done this yr on them. On Sat I'm using a Ski VT pass simply to get rid of it so I am not left holding the bag but I could be skiing for less at BV using the RSNE 2fer.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I don't know where I'm even gonna live let alone ski. I know two things-I want to get away from Vail Resorts next year and I think I need to be somewhere else than Tahoe, somewhere a bit colder and more like winter.
> 
> I want somewhere with good consistent snow, steep terrain, and somewhat decent lifts. I would like to ski powder after 11 on a deep day and good ridge hiking sidecountry makes me happy.
> 
> ...



May be one of those years to be in South Colorado or even New Mexico.  Taos gets screwed some years but in others is supposed to be epic.  El-Nino would open up the southern jet (ie good for New Mexico).  Next stop for Snoseek, Santa Fe?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Mar 5, 2014)

HD333 said:


> Okemo Peak Pass is $1169 for adults and $799 for Jr's if you buy before 4/30, which we will be doing.
> 
> Perks include Okemo and Sunapee no restrictions, 3 free Killington Tickets, 2 free Okemo Tickets (valid after 3/2/15), 5 days at Crested Butte.
> 
> I like the 3 Kton tickets and the 2 Okemo tickets for guests.



I saw those prices and nearly choked. That's obscene. I think the White Mountain Super Pass is bad at $950 for 4 major mountains. The Granite Pass (this year) works out to $500 after discounts for 3 mountains. Thanks for the reminder why I avoid most of Vermont.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I saw those prices and nearly choked. That's obscene. I think the White Mountain Super Pass is bad at $950 for 4 major mountains. The Granite Pass (this year) works out to $500 after discounts for 3 mountains. Thanks for the reminder why I avoid most of Vermont.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



If you think that is bad then don't look at Sugarbush or Stowe.  

Okemo is going after a certain segment of the market and those with a certain level of disposable income.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm happy with my $429 mid week pass for K/Pico (early season price). I think it came out to $454 with tax. Of course you have to be able to ski weekdays


----------



## jimk (Mar 5, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I don't know where I'm even gonna live let alone ski. I know two things-I want to get away from Vail Resorts next year and I think I need to be somewhere else than Tahoe, somewhere a bit colder and more like winter.
> 
> I want somewhere with good consistent snow, steep terrain, and somewhat decent lifts. I would like to ski powder after 11 on a deep day and good ridge hiking sidecountry makes me happy.
> 
> ...



What's your gripe with VR or is it more about poor snow in Tahoe?  I'm thinking about retiring next year and doing two months out West/Colorado.  Maybe EpicPass or RckyMtnSuperPass?


----------



## mister moose (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't believe this crowd hasn't mentioned Sundown yet.




> *2014-2015 season passes are on sale now! *They are priced at the 2013-2014 PRE-SEASON rate of $479 for Adults, $429 for Juniors, $159 for Children and $99 for Super 70. Order online, purchase at the Welcome Center or call 860.379.7669 x211 before this deal melts!



No price increase.


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I saw those prices and nearly choked. That's obscene. I think the White Mountain Super Pass is bad at $950 for 4 major mountains. The Granite Pass (this year) works out to $500 after discounts for 3 mountains. Thanks for the reminder why I avoid most of Vermont.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



If you nearly choked on that check this out at Stowe!  This will make you faint!  Craziness!



Pass TypeOn or Before 10/31After 10/312 adults + 2 children$4,331$5,450


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2014)

jimk said:


> What's your gripe with VR or is it more about poor snow in Tahoe?  I'm thinking about retiring next year and doing two months out West/Colorado.  Maybe EpicPass or RckyMtnSuperPass?



I actually have no real gripe with them, they've put out the most consistent good skiing product here for the last three running. They also have a great variety offerings here, better than their Colorado resorts IMO.

I mostly just want something just a little more low key and less touristy as I'm kinda burnt out on high speed lifts and highways of people. It's all easily avoidable but eventually you got to get down. 

When I lived in Colorado I avoided Vail resorts like the plague and skied the superpass and Loveland with occasional road trips down south. I bet you have a great time despite what pass you buy out there....the epic would make for great roadtripping.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you nearly choked on that check this out at Stowe!  This will make you faint!  Craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> Pass TypeOn or Before 10/31After 10/312 adults + 2 children$4,331$5,450



Yea that's a steal!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2014)

4aprice said:


> May be one of those years to be in South Colorado or even New Mexico.  Taos gets screwed some years but in others is supposed to be epic.  El-Nino would open up the southern jet (ie good for New Mexico).  Next stop for Snoseek, Santa Fe?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Oh how I'd like a consistent winter in NM, place is amazing, and the odds are good huh. I bet Telluride scores well too, another place that blows me away plus its close to Moab for mtb.

But yeah, elnino+taos, solid idea


----------



## jimk (Mar 5, 2014)

"dlague:  If you nearly choked on that check this out at Stowe! This will make you faint! Craziness!
Pass Type On or Before 10/31 After 10/31 
2 adults + 2 children $4,331 / $5,450"

Just watched Bridge on the River Kwai.  Last three words in the screenplay after everybody dies are:  madness...madness...madness! :-?
I think I can do two months in CO including pass and condo rental for considerably less than that smaller number.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Oh how I'd like a consistent winter in NM, place is amazing, and the odds are good huh. I bet Telluride scores well too, another place that blows me away plus its close to Moab for mtb.
> 
> But yeah, elnino+taos, solid idea



Will love following your adventures.  One of these days I'll be out there cruising the western highways picking off ski areas right and left.  Got many the safari out of Denver and Salt Lake planned out on my maps and in my mind.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 5, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Will love following your adventures.  One of these days I'll be out there cruising the western highways picking off ski areas right and left.  Got many the safari out of Denver and Salt Lake planned out on my maps and in my mind.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I suggest one of these:http://www.skimonarch.com/tickets-and-passes/season-passes


it sells for under 400 if you buy in the fall, scroll down to see all the benefits, awesome value for the skiing beatnik. You could put together a really cheap trip to so many different areas using this in conjunction with Hotwire or priceline.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Oh how I'd like a consistent winter in NM, place is amazing, and the odds are good huh. I bet Telluride scores well too, another place that blows me away plus its close to Moab for mtb.
> 
> But yeah, elnino+taos, solid idea



Taos this year had been a little lean but I just got lucky and hit it on an 18"+ day Sunday. The place is fun with some nasty steep stuff and some nice open bowls and fun trees. Wolf Creek was pretty good as well. They got 37" in 2 days. Some of the flats there were a pain but the bowls and short steep sections were fun.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 6, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I actually have no real gripe with them, they've put out the most consistent good skiing product here for the last three running. They also have a great variety offerings here, better than their Colorado resorts IMO.
> 
> I mostly just want something just a little more low key and less touristy as I'm kinda burnt out on high speed lifts and highways of people. It's all easily avoidable but eventually you got to get down.
> 
> When I lived in Colorado I avoided Vail resorts like the plague and skied the superpass and Loveland with occasional road trips down south. I bet you have a great time despite what pass you buy out there....the epic would make for great roadtripping.



I would argue Jackson but you wont ski untracked after 11. Pretty much any resort with decent terrain falls into that bucket.


----------



## farlep99 (Mar 6, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I would argue Jackson but you wont ski untracked after 11. Pretty much any resort with decent terrain falls into that bucket.



Unless said resort is in Montana


----------



## yeggous (Mar 6, 2014)

Wildcat / Attitash passes go on sale Saturday but still no word on prices. Don't know how to interpret this. Either they are still arguing internally with Peak Resorts, or they are going to raise prices. I have their new slogan if they do: less snow, more money.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2014)

Ragged's Pass at $449 is a really good deal considering the Jay and Pat's partnership and the 4 buddy passes.   Surprised the partnership isn't with Burke.  It would seem Jay doesn't need the extra skiers as much as Burke does.  I'd consider this pass if I knew they were replacing the Spear lift.  At that price, I wouldn't think that's likely.

- Ski or ride the rest of the 2014 season for FREE!
- Early load 8:00 AM on the Six Pack (weekends and holidays)
- 50% off lift tickets at Jay Peak, VT and Pat’s Peak Resort includes the remainder of 2014 season and all of the 2014/2015 season. Purchase a lift ticket for 50%-off the regular listed rate any day of the week including holidays (not to be combined with any other offers), when you show your Ragged Mountain Season Pass._(Saturday Night POP Tickets at Pats Peak are not included in this offer.)_
- 4 Friends and Family vouchers
- 15% off Tubing Tickets
- 10% off Learning Center
- 10% off of full retail priced items in Sport Thoma Retail Shop


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2014)

Plus Dartmouth upgrade with midweek turns at S6 and Middlebury for $499 total for the whole package.....Pretty great deal


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat / Attitash passes go on sale Saturday but still no word on prices. Don't know how to interpret this. Either they are still arguing internally with Peak Resorts, or they are going to raise prices. I have their new slogan if they do: less snow, more money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Option 3 is that Peak is holding off as long as they can, since last year they announced "earlier" than most other major resort passes and then frankly got trumped by a few better price points and options from other mountains.  My guess would be that they have their "Plan A" for pass prices already determined and are just hoping that someone else will go first so they can see how their "plan A" stacks up against others and if needed, quickly implement "plan B" pricing instead of "plan A"

I gotta think that heading into the last couple of weekends were one can reasonably expect to still draw sizeable crowds, that many resorts are just itching to get their next years passes on sale to try and capture some sales now, while the snow is still very good and people, who might be on the fence about getting a pass or not for next season have that great vision of the snowsurface in their minds.  Now that in the last few seasons there's been a greater amount of creativity and value in many pass options, resorts want to likely wait and see what their competition might be doing more so than a few years ago when it seemed as if the pass market had become a bit more predictable for a few years after the ASC "crazy pass price point" era


----------



## yeggous (Mar 7, 2014)

Called Wildcat today. They confirmed prices will be going up but would not give a price. They said the increase "will be small enough that you won't care".

Wildcat: less snow for more money, but you don't care.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Called Wildcat today. They confirmed prices will be going up but would not give a price. They said the increase "will be small enough that you won't care".
> 
> Wildcat: less snow for more money, but you don't care.
> 
> ...




I would pay for it if I knew major snowmaking upgrades were coming but I don't see Peak dropping a lot into it.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> I would pay for it if I knew major snowmaking upgrades were coming but I don't see Peak dropping a lot into it.



They girl on the phone promised they would be buying new guns and pipe this summer. She called this year "an anomaly" and tried to talk up their acquisition by Peak Resorts as a good thing. She said the snowmaking system would be upgraded from... Awkward pause... "What it was this year" to be "pretty good".


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2014)

I would be surprised if Peak owned Wildcat in 5 years. It will be bare minimum upgrades. I'll still get the Crotch/Att/Cat student pass though. Not seeing it listed yet. Was $260 this year. Haven't had time to get up there yet this year. Hopefully early April.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 7, 2014)

abc said:


> If this year is the pattern, I won't bother with any passes or even pre-paid deals: numerous coastal storms that dumps snow on my doors steps while the mountains stay dry
> I'll simply ski out my door on my XC rig! (And do my downhill skiing in the big mountain out west)



+1

At least Wildcat(I think) offers you a freebee on one's birthday..y/n?  Might truck on over, if they're still open in early April.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If I were an Okemo pass holder, I'd be psyched to have the K passes for when Okemo finishes up for the season.
> 
> Interesting marketing partnership.



You would be psyched, except the Killington tickets are only valid through April 15. You could also be psyched early season, but they start being valid on December 1. Helps Killington protected the value of their passes, for sure, since you would have to "give up" a day at Okemo/Sunapee to use the free tickets.

Interesting that the K tickets are included with the Millennial Pass but not the Value Pass, which has a higher price point.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> I would pay for it if I knew major snowmaking upgrades were coming but I don't see Peak dropping a lot into it.




We'll see what happens, but I do know for a fact, that Peak has been (or at least whenever they've been able to make snow at Wildcat this year) conducting a company wide air/water snowmaking test/evaluation of all of the major players in the air/water snowmaking industry today.  So they've been getting some hopefully good data, and will be ordering a bunch of new, efficient, high output guns for Wildcat this summer.

There's also a bunch of talk around Mount Snow about upgrades to their air/water guns for non fan guns trails, and that even started around Christmas time when they took delivery of about 2 dozen HKD impulse towers, as well as they've had a few other demo guns from other manufacturers around the mountain too this year.  Only time, and press releases  will tell though....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2014)

New guns at Wildcat won't matter if they don't update the compressors to ensure enough pressure that they don't blow the pipes.

I think its bad business for Peaks to raise prices given the disaster they had at Wildcat this season.


----------



## Tin (Mar 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> New guns at Wildcat won't matter if they don't update the compressors to ensure enough pressure that they don't blow the pipes.
> 
> I think its bad business for Peaks to raise prices given the disaster they had at Wildcat this season.



Some vouchers or compensation would have been nice for current pass holders.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Some vouchers or compensation would have been nice for current pass holders.



I haven't looked at the peak pass products for NH, but if I recall correctly there is no Wildcat only pass, its at least a Wildcat + Attitash combined pass, so even with Wildcat's snowmaking issues earlier this year, you still had an option a short distance away, so I'm not quite sure if vouchers are needed. Maybe an extra big "pass holders appreciation weekend" would be called for.

Personally knowing the Wildcat GM, I would be that the vast majority of Wildcat fans that have a pass that have spoken with him about what has happened this year, have a decent feeling about the steps that Brian has taken during this challenging 1st year as GM for him, to both make sure this CAN'T happen again and also that Wildcat is moving forward to a better Wildcat that still maintains what made it a big favorite in the 1st place


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I haven't looked at the peak pass products for NH, but if I recall correctly there is no Wildcat only pass, its at least a Wildcat + Attitash combined pass, so even with Wildcat's snowmaking issues earlier this year, you still had an option a short distance away, so I'm not quite sure if vouchers are needed. Maybe an extra big "pass holders appreciation weekend" would be called for.
> 
> Personally knowing the Wildcat GM, I would be that the vast majority of Wildcat fans that have a pass that have spoken with him about what has happened this year, have a decent feeling about the steps that Brian has taken during this challenging 1st year as GM for him, to both make sure this CAN'T happen again and also that Wildcat is moving forward to a better Wildcat that still maintains what made it a big favorite in the 1st place



Wow drinking the Peak corporate kool-aid. :blink::lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> New guns at Wildcat won't matter if they don't update the compressors to ensure enough pressure that they don't blow the pipes.
> 
> I think its bad business for Peaks to raise prices given the disaster they had at Wildcat this season.



It's ballsy to say the least. It's just salt in the wound to those that bought them this year. I wouldn't buy one next year on principle alone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2014)

Dr Jeff,.....are you on the Peaks payroll?  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 7, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I haven't looked at the peak pass products for NH, but if I recall correctly there is no Wildcat only pass, its at least a Wildcat + Attitash combined pass, so even with Wildcat's snowmaking issues earlier this year, you still had an option a short distance away, so I'm not quite sure if vouchers are needed. Maybe an extra big "pass holders appreciation weekend" would be called for.
> 
> Personally knowing the Wildcat GM, I would be that the vast majority of Wildcat fans that have a pass that have spoken with him about what has happened this year, have a decent feeling about the steps that Brian has taken during this challenging 1st year as GM for him, to both make sure this CAN'T happen again and also that Wildcat is moving forward to a better Wildcat that still maintains what made it a big favorite in the 1st place



I don't care if it's for both mountains to be honest. They are 2 completely different mountains to the avid Wildcatter. They buy the pass for Wildcat not for Attitash. And those people deserve to be pissed.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Dr Jeff,.....are you on the Peaks payroll?  :lol:



I only wish ;-) 

Then I wouldn't be wondering how much $$ I'll be charging to the VISA card soon for my families next season's passes.  I'm act actually kind of annoyed that Peak hasn't announced any pass prices for next season yet. They've usually done that by now - just a sign to me that with some of their passes for this season that they were trumped by some of their competition by announcing early last year and don't want the same thing to happen again! If they were 100% set and confident with their price point/value then they would put it out there already and start selling a few now - at least thats my take


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't care if it's for both mountains to be honest. They are 2 completely different mountains to the avid Wildcatter. They buy the pass for Wildcat not for Attitash. And those people deserve to be pissed.



Sugarloaf + Sunday River are also 2 different mountains with strong loyalties that have come to grips with Boyne's different operational plans for them than before.  Not saying its right or wrong, just a business reality often when you have 2 properties in a "similar" area with often an overlapping customer base. This is the "ski INDUSTRY after all ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Wow drinking the Peak corporate kool-aid. :blink::lol:



Nope. Just have known their GM for a while and the type of guy he is and the environment from which he and a few other "young" Peak GM's came from. Personal qualities you can't fake and a GM that they all worked under before who is widely regarded as one of the best in the industry


----------



## yeggous (Mar 7, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I only wish ;-)
> 
> Then I wouldn't be wondering how much $$ I'll be charging to the VISA card soon for my families next season's passes.  I'm act actually kind of annoyed that Peak hasn't announced any pass prices for next season yet. They've usually done that by now - just a sign to me that with some of their passes for this season that they were trumped by some of their competition by announcing early last year and don't want the same thing to happen again! If they were 100% set and confident with their price point/value then they would put it out there already and start selling a few now - at least thats my take



I was told that they will post price to the web site first thing in the morning as soon as they go on sale. The girl on he he phone said they are being withheld "for marketing reasons".


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's ballsy to say the least. It's just salt in the wound to those that bought them this year. I wouldn't buy one next year on principle alone





drjeff said:


> Sugarloaf + Sunday River are also 2 different mountains with strong loyalties that have come to grips with Boyne's different operational plans for them than before.  Not saying its right or wrong, just a business reality often when you have 2 properties in a "similar" area with often an overlapping customer base. This is the "ski INDUSTRY after all ;-)



Not a good comparison.  "Most" wildcat skiers are not interested in Attitash at all.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 7, 2014)

farlep99 said:


> Unless said resort is in Montana



With half the snowfall and terrain that wishes it was as good as Jackson.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2014)

We get tainted by our friendships and relationships we have with certain people and organization. There is always a person who will say " He was a great guy. I never thought he would...". 
Also there are multiple people who have worked for great managers and they themselves are not good managers although they worked great in other capacities.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 8, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Sugarloaf + Sunday River are also 2 different mountains with strong loyalties that have come to grips with Boyne's different operational plans for them than before.  Not saying its right or wrong, just a business reality often when you have 2 properties in a "similar" area with often an overlapping customer base. This is the "ski INDUSTRY after all ;-)



Yeah but for the most part Boyne went in and ran those areas like a boss. A few winters ago I spent back east and carried this pass and was real happy with the way they ran both resorts. Everyone I know that frequents those areas were almost immediately happy after the buyout. This is not the case from what it sounds like over in NH...not even close.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 8, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more I think I need one more winter at Kirkwood. The terrain is awesome, the pass is free, the job is fun (and nights) and usually the snow is ridiculously deep. Also my living situation is impossible to beat on so many levels. This winter has been real tough and the past three have been well below average, yet the wood consistently delivers good times, even during the bad times. We'll see


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

http://mountsnow.com/seasonpass/

Pass prices are out, Sunday pass at Mountain Snow only 
[h=1]he Sunday Only Pass[/h]The Sunday Only pass is not only a great  value but gets you on the hill on Sunday’s, which tend to be our slower  day of the weekend.
[h=5]SUNDAY ONLY PASS[/h]$379/ $349 renewal
Click here for renewal info




$529 after April 30
 $679 after October 13


----------



## Euler (Mar 10, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I haven't looked at the peak pass products for NH, but if I recall correctly there is no Wildcat only pass, its at least a Wildcat + Attitash combined pass, so even with Wildcat's snowmaking issues earlier this year, you still had an option a short distance away, so I'm not quite sure if vouchers are needed. Maybe an extra big "pass holders appreciation weekend" would be called for.
> 
> Personally knowing the Wildcat GM, I would be that the vast majority of Wildcat fans that have a pass that have spoken with him about what has happened this year, have a decent feeling about the steps that Brian has taken during this challenging 1st year as GM for him, to both make sure this CAN'T happen again and also that Wildcat is moving forward to a better Wildcat that still maintains what made it a big favorite in the 1st place



Dr j is moving beyond the normal "mt snow can do no wrong" into full blown "peak resorts can do no wrong" lol.  How much kickback do you get for your incessant cheerleading?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2014)

Euler said:


> Dr j is moving beyond the normal "mt snow can do no wrong" into full blown "peak resorts can do no wrong" lol.  How much kickback do you get for your incessant cheerleading?



Au contraire Euler after the schtick that Peak pulled with their VT product announcement last night. 

The kids product price point in VT for both the Nor'easter and the Classic is ridiculous with the 18-26/double down product price point. I am OK with the adult pass price point, even if Stratton has a few extra thank you perks and a lower priced no blackout days pass product offering.  But when, even after Peak said they'd take a good look last spring at their kids pass price point for this season, and essentially they just added a touch of fluff to the pass, I'm looking at paying more than double for my kids than what an 18-26yr old will be paying, and the 18-26yr old gets full Stratton access too.

NOT a Peak/Mount Snow cheerleader by any means now. The potential of a 20 min drive to Stratton next season is getting more than anecdotal thought from my wife and I now.

Peak had the chance in VT to do something BOLD with kids passes like they did in NH and they once again dropped the ball


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2014)

Did someone steal DrJ's login?


----------



## Euler (Mar 10, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Au contraire Euler after the schtick that Peak pulled with their VT product announcement last night.
> 
> The kids product price point in VT for both the Nor'easter and the Classic is ridiculous with the 18-26/double down product price point. I am OK with the adult pass price point, even if Stratton has a few extra thank you perks and a lower priced no blackout days pass product offering.  But when, even after Peak said they'd take a good look last spring at their kids pass price point for this season, and essentially they just added a touch of fluff to the pass, I'm looking at paying more than double for my kids than what an 18-26yr old will be paying, and the 18-26yr old gets full Stratton access too.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've long been jealous go the pass prices for college aged folks.  I guess the presumption is that the 18-26 crowd will be spending a ton of money on red bull, beer, and tequila?  Sucks for you because reading your reports it's clear that your family subsidizes the F and B operations at mt snow quite a bit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2014)

Euler said:


> Yeah, I've long been jealous go the pass prices for college aged folks.  I guess the presumption is that the 18-26 crowd will be spending a ton of money on red bull, beer, and tequila?  Sucks for you because reading your reports it's clear that your family subsidizes the F and B operations at mt snow quite a bit.



I think it's more about keeping customers in the game for the long term than it is about what they anticipate that demographic spending currently.  I'm 38 and literally 4 out 5 high school ski buddies either no longer ski or if they do so, it's only a couple of days a season.  For many of them, it's because skiing was completely out of reach for them financially once they graduated college and were saddled with debt and not making much money.  So, I understand resorts getting really aggressive in offering deals to people in this demographic.  The hope is to keep them hooked, so when they get a bit older and have more money, they are buying condos at the ski area and putting their kids through ski school etc.

I do think that pass shouldn't be half the cost of a youth pass like Mt. Snow has it.  I can see why that would piss a loyal skiing family like Dr. Jeff off.  However, it's still really important for areas like Mount Snow to attract that demographic.  It contains the next generation of Dr. Jeff like skiing families.  For that reason, I can see why Mount Snow is being as aggressive as they are with that pass.  20 somethings only have to go a handful of times for it to pay for itself.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2014)

^^^^well said. 

I'll also add the environment for kids getting out of college and entering the workforce if brutal right now. College debt+lack of decent jobs will be the next big hurdle for economy growth in the coming years IMO. Resorts need to be very aggressive to keep them skiing. 

I'm 41 and secure in my career. I consider myself lucky that I'm established somewhat.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's more about keeping customers in the game for the long term than it is about what they anticipate that demographic spending currently.  I'm 38 and literally 4 out 5 high school ski buddies either no longer ski or if they do so, it's only a couple of days a season.  For many of them, it's because skiing was completely out of reach for them financially once they graduated college and were saddled with debt and not making much money.  So, I understand resorts getting really aggressive in offering deals to people in this demographic.  The hope is to keep them hooked, so when they get a bit older and have more money, they are buying condos at the ski area and putting their kids through ski school etc.
> 
> I do think that pass shouldn't be half the cost of a youth pass like Mt. Snow has it.  I can see why that would piss a loyal skiing family like Dr. Jeff off.  However, it's still really important for areas like Mount Snow to attract that demographic.  It contains the next generation of Dr. Jeff like skiing families.  For that reason, I can see why Mount Snow is being as aggressive as they are with that pass.  20 somethings only have to go a handful of times for it to pay for itself.



Well said. And in the case of my displeasure with Peak's VT product kids pass pricing, and I know that many Mount Snow friends of mine with kids feel similar, its also some of the effort and commitment (or sometimes lack of) that is being put into *some* of the kids seasonal programs (all of which cost far more than any pass), it makes any rationale person start to take a more critical look at what the overall price point, value, and return on investment (in a sense I look at the combined roughly $2500 a year the cost of each of my kids passes and seasonal program cost as an investment) that is happening.

In my own case, and especially amongst my friends who also have kids on one of the competition program teams (alpine, freestyle or park) you see 1st hand what other "competitor" mountains are doing for their kids, and talk with the parents of those kids about their "home" mountain. That sometimes leads you to take a look at their pricing structure and when you see distinct differences in costs, program philosophy and even in some cases results from athletes who changed programs. If a mountain wants to charge a "premium" price (and by all means that is 100% within their right too) the consumer should realistically expect a "premium" product in return.

Families are a big part of Mount Snow's and Peak in generals business. The current disparity in the price of the kids passes and the "millenial generation" passes at VT Peak resorts is causing some displeasure with parents who have great loyalty to Mount Snow. There have been many families who have left Mount Snow the past few years for Haystack or Stratton, and failure to listen to their core customer base about this disparity in the kids price product is causing others to think about leaving too. I know personally one of my friends and neighbors in VT, who has 4 kids (3 who will be on the alpine competition program next season and 1 in the general lesson program) was just about to join the Hermitage Club, pending what Mount Snow was going to do with their pricing (and a few other things too) - if that family leaves, even before food and beverage, ancillary items, friends brought up to the mountain revenue, etc is added up that's around 10 grand of pass + program revenue alone that they could easily loose. That would be around 25 extra "millennial" passes they'd have to sell to make that up.

As I literally said in the Mount Snow passholders site, if Peak had chosen to say set the kids Nor'easter pass price point at the rate of the adult classic pass (a little over a $150 drop, but still a $600+ pass) and say set the kids classic rate at the price point of the "double down pass," the combined unrestricted Mount Snow + Stratton "millenial" pass, (a little over a $100 reduction but still a $400 pass) you'd have a far happier significant pass base of families. 

I fully get that its a business decision (for both the ski area and the consumer) and that's fine. I also want to be explicitly clear that I am 100% fine with the adult VT Peak pricing structure, but its the combo of the kids pass pricing AND mountain commitment to some of their kids programs that really have me, and other loyal Mount Snow families giving serious thought to changing our "home" mountain


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it's more about keeping customers in the game for the long term than it is about what they anticipate that demographic spending currently. I'm 38 and literally 4 out 5 high school ski buddies either no longer ski or if they do so, it's only a couple of days a season. For many of them, it's because skiing was completely out of reach for them financially once they graduated college and were saddled with debt and not making much money. So, I understand resorts getting really aggressive in offering deals to people in this demographic. The hope is to keep them hooked, so when they get a bit older and have more money, they are buying condos at the ski area and putting their kids through ski school etc.
> 
> I do think that pass shouldn't be half the cost of a youth pass like Mt. Snow has it. I can see why that would piss a loyal skiing family like Dr. Jeff off. However, it's still really important for areas like Mount Snow to attract that demographic. It contains the next generation of Dr. Jeff like skiing families. For that reason, I can see why Mount Snow is being as aggressive as they are with that pass. 20 somethings only have to go a handful of times for it to pay for itself.



Teenagers tend to lose interest in a lot of things they did as a kid. The best way to keep them in the game is to have a cheap pass that will keep them interested enough so that when they are adults they will come back to it more. Obviously, I am sure many of us are the exceptions to the rule but I think in general this is true.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd imagine that most folks who own condos on mtn at Mt Snow are more restricted in their choice of where they ski. If you live in the area and are equidistant from Hermitage, Snow, Stratton etc perhaps its easier to make the switch. Once you own on mtn though you are almost indebted to that mtn good or bad unless you want to sell the condo.

Hard to justify being on mtn but then being so dissatisfied with pass pricing that you would pack the car up and head to a different place.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'd imagine that most folks who own condos on mtn at Mt Snow are more restricted in their choice of where they ski. If you live in the area and are equidistant from Hermitage, Snow, Stratton etc perhaps its easier to make the switch. Once you own on mtn though you are almost indebted to that mtn good or bad unless you want to sell the condo.
> 
> Hard to justify being on mtn but then being so dissatisfied with pass pricing that you would pack the car up and head to a different place.



This is why they build condos on mtn. Captive audience. I would be more inclined to buy a house in the ski region then at a mountain. I, like you believe variety is the spice of life. I have never skied a ski area more than 2 days in a row. I lied - I have but only the home hill where I ski for free.  I looked at my signature and saw 3 days in a row...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

FYI the 2014-2015 Mountain Collective passes are now for sale:

https://www.facebook.com/TheMountainCollective


----------



## PaulSt Romaine (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm finding @deadheadskier's comment extremely insightful. "For many of them, it's because skiing was completely out of reach for them financially once they graduated college and were saddled with debt and not making much money."

Even for me teaching lessons all the time, every year it seems like there really are less friends out on the slopes, due the body aging (and accidents) and more of them settling down to raise a family somewhere without a ski facility or whatever it may be. I truly believe that those who have passion to be on the snow will find a way to keep getting to the slopes, but there really has to be some middle ground so that it's accessible to anybody who wants to try it. If not even the new generation will never even get to the first stage to test if the passion is there.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm looking at maybe getting a Strattitude pass to Stratton in addition to my Wawa Bronze pass.  $299 seems like a good deal for unlimited skiing at Stratton plus $250 towards a trip to maybe Winter Park or Steamboat out west.  I have been thinking of going back to Colorado one of these years, but I don't know if Winter Park or Steamboat is where I want to go.  Also I'm concerned that my skiing would get very bland if I have passes to Wawa and Stratton, which would keep me from skiing better terrain in northern Vermont and New Hampshire.  Typically I like to go to 8-10 different ski areas a year, this would limit that number.

The Okemo/Sunapee Millennial pass for $529 is another consideration to get instead of getting a Wawa or Stratton pass as Sunapee is within day trip range.  Plus it includes 3 tickets to Killington and 5 lift tickets to Crested Butte, but I am pretty sure I won't go to Crested Butte.  

Decision, decisions, hmmm

Maybe I'll just stick with just a Wawa Bronze.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll be doing Pico passes for the whole family again next year.

Big but not too big.  Great family vibe.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been a n Attitash pass holder for 9 seasons, beginning with the American ski days, 6 mountains cheap money, it was great with the variety, but Attitash being my home bace , they did not put much effort in it the last year they owned it, was petty happy that it sold to Peak Resorts, the stepped up to the plate the first season with much better snowmaking and pumped serious snow all over the hill. I was happy as well as most pass holders. Getting a little discourage a couple of years latter , I bought a pass at Wildcat in April and Peak  bought them that fall, ski both mountains depending on conditions and was happy until this year. They had many problems at Wildcat with the snowmaking and it has been a disaster there until mother nature steps in with a good dump. Attitash was extremely slow with their snowmaking efforts. It is now mid March and now both areas are very good. My problem is I do not what to wait for March to be 100% open with good conditions. I am reluctant to purchase next years pass with out a plan from Peak on what their plans are to address the problems they had this year. I think a discussion on the sites would go a long way so that the pass holders can make a reasonable decision for next year.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish I lived closer to Ragged that deal is pretty stellar!  Berkshire East is 10 minutes from my house so I teach ski lessons a couple days a week after work for a free pass.  I can't fathom paying $479 for a pass there.  With lots of spring skiing upcoming I still haven't paid more than $35 to ski anywhere else this season.  I'll do the same thing next year but I'm going to invest in a Fox 44 card and do some trips around those deals.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 16, 2014)

I bit on the intra west passports for the whole family.. 6 each at their resorts.  With at least one trip to steamboat and maybe a trip to winter park next season it was a no brainer.  Looks like I'll be hitting up Stratton a few times too. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought passes at Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY for the wife, kids and I.  They always sell their passes the cheapest in March.  It's about a half hour from my house.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I bought passes at Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY for the wife, kids and I.  They always sell their passes the cheapest in March.  It's about a half hour from my house.



Don't mean to derail this thread, but is there any truth to the snow report that they have a couple of ungroomed, bumped-up runs?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 17, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Don't mean to derail this thread, but is there any truth to the snow report that they have a couple of ungroomed, bumped-up runs?



I saw one the last time that I was there which was 3/8.  The trail was Devil's Tail.  It was the first time I ever saw bumps at Mt. Peter and I actually said to my son "look moguls, I've never seen that here before."  We got lots of natural snow and it was consistently cold for most of the winter so I imagine they didn't have to groom it just to make it skiable after a number of freeze-thaw cycles like most seasons.  That being said Mt. Peter may be small but they consistently have the best snow conditions in that area.


----------



## lerops (Mar 17, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I saw one the last time that I was there which  was 3/8.  The trail was Devil's Tail.  It was the first time I ever saw  bumps at Mt. Peter and I actually said to my son "look moguls, I've  never seen that here before."  We got lots of natural snow and it was  consistently cold for most of the winter so I imagine they didn't have  to groom it just to make it skiable after a number of freeze-thaw cycles  like most seasons.  That being said Mt. Peter may be small but they  consistently have the best snow conditions in that area.


That's helpful. Is it more or less crowded than Thunder Ridge for kids' safety?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 17, 2014)

lerops said:


> That's helpful. Is it more or less crowded than Thunder Ridge for kids' safety?


I've never been to Thunder Ridge so I have no basis for comparison but I've never feared for my kids' safety at Mt. Peter.  I think it a great place for kids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I saw one the last time that I was there which was 3/8.  The trail was Devil's Tail.  It was the first time I ever saw bumps at Mt. Peter and I actually said to my son "look moguls, I've never seen that here before."  We got lots of natural snow and it was consistently cold for most of the winter so I imagine they didn't have to groom it just to make it skiable after a number of freeze-thaw cycles like most seasons.  That being said Mt. Peter may be small but they consistently have the best snow conditions in that area.



Cool.  Thanks, man!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 17, 2014)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've never been to Thunder Ridge so I have no basis for comparison but I've never feared for my kids' safety at Mt. Peter.  I think it a great place for kids.



+1
My kids learned at Mt Peter- we had lots of fun times there. The only time it was crowded was holiday weekends, and even then it wasn't excruciating.
On the other hand, the people I've met who've been to TR had one thing in common- complaints about the crowds.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 17, 2014)

DrJ, you seem to be only looking at pricepoint. Does the additional drive time to Sugarbush and Jay play into your feelings at all, because if I were in your shoes, I'd gladly pay a bit more for the convenience of saving 1-2 hours each way. That's way to much chocolate to get stuffed inbetween the seats for my liking....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> DrJ, you seem to be only looking at pricepoint. Does the additional drive time to Sugarbush and Jay play into your feelings at all, because if I were in your shoes, I'd gladly pay a bit more for the convenience of saving 1-2 hours each way. That's way to much chocolate to get stuffed inbetween the seats for my liking....



Drive time is certainly a factor that my wife and I consider! Killington is an extra hour from our house in CT and Sugarbush/Stowe are about an extra 2 hours each way. Last year we spent 31 weekends at our place at Mount Snow. That equates to lots of extra drive time, and due to work and school schedules and now racing commitments we often take 2 cars up to VT most weekends - that's even more driving.

If the road conditions are good, I'm about 5.5hrs round trip every weekend. 7.5 or even 9.5 hrs round trip every weekend (before any extra travel time for away races/contests also happen) just has such a limited appeal to my family now. Let alone the "loss" of many families who own and are based out of Mount Snow like us. Stratton? Maybe. Hermitage Club? Not as a primary. So in the short run, pass + program price points and what they offer is all I got to go on ;-)


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/season-passes


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 18, 2014)

What is mt. Ellen plus pass?

And you have to be 90+ to get a free season pass? Not that it applies to
me, but I swear ski areas keep pushing the age for free skiing back further and further. By the time I reach that age (IF I do) it'll be 105+ for a free season pass


----------



## Tin (Mar 18, 2014)

$369 for Pico is a steal, but you'll be pissed if they get a storm on Monday or Tuesday night.

No more student pass at Crotch, now a 19-29 year old pass for $399 which includes Crotch, Wildcat, and Att.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 18, 2014)

Rocky Mountain super pass plus for $439.

Unlimited skiing at copper and winter park, 6 days at steamboat and 3 at crested butte, and 5 days at some place in New Zealand.

Good deal if you're trying to plan an early vacation


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 18, 2014)

Utah gold pass only $3,999 for 50 days of skiing at each resort in the state!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/tickets-passes/season-passes


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/season-passes.aspx


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/plan_and_buy/season_passes/copperpass/index.html


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2014)

Steam, you're getting lazy with all your posts just being links...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> No more student pass at Crotch, now a 19-29 year old pass for $399 which includes Crotch, Wildcat, and Att.



Nice deal.  Too bad those days are behind me... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> What is mt. Ellen plus pass?



Mt Ellen Plus pass is a good deal 
_Includes skiing and riding at Lincoln Peak  from opening day until Mt Ellen opens. Spring skiing and riding at Lincoln Peak after Mt Ellen closes through the remainder of the season, plus five days at Lincoln Peak for whenever you want to use them. Also includes: A complimentary Youth Mt. Ellen Plus Pass for one dependant child age 12 or under_


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Nice deal.  Too bad those days are behind me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That's shocking to me. Never would have guessed


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 19, 2014)

I missed out on the intro of these 19-29 yr old passes by a couple yrs. Turned 30 the yr they started introducing them.
Despite my love to deal hunt and explore different mtns that Granite Pass for $399 would have been very tempting.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Surprised no one took notice that Powdr is now offering a few tickets to their other areas included with the Copper season pass. I wonder if they'll do the same with a Killington pass this year?


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 19, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be sticking to the discount cards, Fox44 card, resident special days, etc again next yr.
> Few reasons for this:
> 1) I love the variety of visiting new places---much like a golf course each mtn has its own unique feel, terrain, attitude/culture. I like the exploration side of it all.
> 
> ...




Where are you skiing for this cheap!? Or what am I doing wrong?? I find with most of the discount cards that they will include at least 1 or 2 mountains that I will never make it to. Do you have some sort of secret? Just putting in the mileage to get to all the mountains? I usually feel pretty good when I get a lift ticket for 50 bucks. I guess maybe it is because I stick to the bigger resorts?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 19, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> Where are you skiing for this cheap!? Or what am I doing wrong?? I find with most of the discount cards that they will include at least 1 or 2 mountains that I will never make it to. Do you have some sort of secret? Just putting in the mileage to get to all the mountains? I usually feel pretty good when I get a lift ticket for 50 bucks. I guess maybe it is because I stick to the bigger resorts?



It isn't that hard. I just skied 7 days in Colorado/NM and averaged $31 a day. Skied 3 days at Saddleback/Sugarloaf for 29 a day. The deals are there to be found - you just have to look for them.


----------



## mccleaks (Mar 19, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> It isn't that hard. I just skied 7 days in Colorado/NM and averaged $31 a day. Skied 3 days at Saddleback/Sugarloaf for 29 a day. The deals are there to be found - you just have to look for them.



That's impressive. Guess I should be looking harder.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2014)

Mccleaks start with checking out the great cap skiing thred here on A zone such great deals are posteed all the time.

Cheap skiing thread.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/winter_passes/season_passes


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 20, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/tickets_and_cards/winter_passes/season_passes



Not found.

Try:http://buy.killington.com/eStore/Co...roductGroupCode=8000&ProductCategoryCode=5008


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2014)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Not found.
> 
> Try:http://buy.killington.com/eStore/Co...roductGroupCode=8000&ProductCategoryCode=5008


It worked last night.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 24, 2014)

Burke is selling the Judge (Jay-Burke) pass for $699 for an adult.  Prices are good until mid-May.  The Burke-only pass does not go on sale until April 4th.  

I'm not sure why they made the change to only selling the Judge Pass at first.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought another Killington midweek pass this weekend for the 14/15 season. $449 plus Killington Municipal tax of $4.49 & state tax of $26.94. Total cost was $480.43. With tax roughly $26 more than last seasons midweek pass. So far I got the daily price down to $15.12 this year & I'm not done yet.

edit: I spent way more at the umbrella bars this weekend than what it cost for me to ski.:grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't think that we will see any prices for Deer Valley, Alta, or Snowbird until late July as has been the case.  PCMR is selling passes now and has said that there will be a "Wasatch Benefits Plan" for its passholders (free days between these named resorts).  That's good for me as that is what I did...with a Snowbird pass.  

Canyons (Vail) is doing sales on the Epic Pass now.  

Snowbasin has MATCHED Canyon's Epic pass price and was doing an early sale through yesterday with "Powder Alliance" benefits.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on passes for next season.  Ouch.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2014)

Cannon pulled on 4/20 for the two free tix with it.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

We skied Cannon twice this season and out of the blue she asked if we should get the four mountain pass to ski Cannon, Waterville, Bretton Woods and Cranmore.  So I need to do some math and probably start another thread!


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 28, 2014)

Renewed our Jay Peak passes - 2 adults and 1 kid for 1477$.   Based on our average number of days over the past few years (52), it comes down to about 11$/day for the adults and 5$/days for the kid.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Renewed our Jay Peak passes - 2 adults and 1 kid for 1477$.   Based on our average number of days over the past few years (52), it comes down to about 11$/day for the adults and 5$/days for the kid.



So you all are Judges?


----------



## fbrissette (Apr 28, 2014)

Nope Jay only.  We don't find the extra hour of driving is worth it.   We go to Burke for Mountain biking !  Well worth the extra hour of driving !


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> We skied Cannon twice this season and out of the blue she asked if we should get the four mountain pass to ski Cannon, Waterville, Bretton Woods and Cranmore.  So I need to do some math and probably start another thread!



I had the SuperPass this season, I skied Cannon for the First time in the end of January.After skiing Cannon all the others seemed....Well not as exciting. Im going with a  Cannon only pass this year for $599 and saving some cash. I can always hit BW early season when they are not charging full price....Never had any interest in Cran or Waterville....Too much fun at Cannon !


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 28, 2014)

Bought a Stratton Strattitude pass ($299 for people under the age of 30, no blackouts).  I'm thinking I might as well get one of these under 30 passes while I am still young.  Stratton's pass is about the cheapest on the market at only $299, plus they have good snowmaking for early season and are pretty easy drive from home.  Not the most exciting mountain, but I figure I'll get 4-6 weekends out of it, plus I will probably finally get to make it to Magic at least once.  

It also comes with $250 that can be used for lift tickets or lodging at other Intrawest resorts, so I am thinking of maybe going to Winter Park or Steamboat next March.  In the end its a cheap enough pass that I'll still go to a few other mountains next year in addition to Stratton.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> I had the SuperPass this season, I skied Cannon for the First time in the end of January.After skiing Cannon all the others seemed....Well not as exciting. Im going with a Cannon only pass this year for $599 and saving some cash. I can always hit BW early season when they are not charging full price....Never had any interest in Cran or Waterville....Too much fun at Cannon !



A Convert!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 29, 2014)

Noticed that Magic recently announced a midweek (Thurs, Fri, Powder Days) pass for $199....holiday blackouts.
Not a bad deal if you are local and can ski midweek. Pair that with a Pico $369 Thurs-Monday pass and you have 2 pretty sweet mtns for $568. If I lived say in the Ludlow area of VT and worked a job I could ski Midweek I'd be all over that.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Noticed that Magic recently announced a midweek (Thurs, Fri, Powder Days) pass for $199....holiday blackouts.
> Not a bad deal if you are local and can ski midweek. Pair that with a Pico $369 Thurs-Monday pass and you have 2 pretty sweet mtns for $568. If I lived say in the Ludlow area of VT and worked a job I could ski Midweek I'd be all over that.



Instead you have Cannon!  Kind of - still 2 hours away right?


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> Instead you have Cannon!  Kind of - still 2 hours away right?



Door to Door I can be from my house to Tram base at Cannon in 1:30 on dry roads and no traffic.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Door to Door I can be from my house to Tram base at Cannon in 1:30 on dry roads and no traffic.



That's not bad!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Door to Door I can be from my house to Tram base at Cannon in 1:30 on dry roads and no traffic.




1:45 for me from door to My Zoomer parking spot


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> 1:45 for me from door to My Zoomer parking spot



And you are a season pass holder there so xwhaler, savemeasammy and I should already be on board!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> And you are a season pass holder there so xwhaler, savemeasammy and I should already be on board!



Lost something in translation or is it sarcasm.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Lost something in translation or is it sarcasm.



Lost on translation!  

Translation: 
If you can be a pass holder being 1 h 45 m away then those of us who are closer probably should be too.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> And you are a season pass holder there so xwhaler, savemeasammy and I should already be on board!



I'm not sure if Mrs. Savemeasammy would be a big cannon fan...!  I will have to bring her next season.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 29, 2014)

1.5 hours from my House to Zoomer.......easy straight shot......Cannon is now my Home Mountain !


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Best case scenario 4.45 from my driveway in Brooklyn to K-1 parking lot. 

Even Mountain Creek has to be close to 2 hrs.

If I leave during rush hour it could take 2 hrs. just to get out of the city.

You guys are spoiled.

I'm kinda tired of hearing your sob stories.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Best case scenario 4.45 from my driveway in Brooklyn to K-1 parking lot.
> 
> Even Mountain Creek has to be close to 2 hrs.
> 
> ...




I want to be right next to the mountain.  Someday.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm not sure if Mrs. Savemeasammy would be a big cannon fan...!  I will have to bring her next season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think there is plenty off Peabody Quad for her.  Even off the summit quad there are a few runs that are good too.  The tough part is the trail going between the two quads that can get a little interesting for the less experienced skiers but that can be addressed but taking their time.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think there is plenty off Peabody Quad for her. Even off the summit quad there are a few runs that are good too. The tough part is the trail going between the two quads that can get a little interesting for the less experienced skiers but that can be addressed but taking their time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I agree totally.  My wife was very intimidated driving up and parking at Zoomer.  She did Gary's and liked it She did not like with the race fence up though.  She skied Tramway, Upper Cannon. Upper Ravine and Taft and liked them.  She like Lower Hard also.

But these were with good snow conditions.  I doubt she would say the same thing on a bad day though.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think there is plenty off Peabody Quad for her.  Even off the summit quad there are a few runs that are good too.  The tough part is the trail going between the two quads that can get a little interesting for the less experienced skiers but that can be addressed but taking their time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



My wife would be fine with the runs at Cannon - particularly if they are groomed.  I think she would find cannon to be difficult when conditions are, um..., "challenging"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> My wife would be fine with the runs at Cannon - particularly if they are groomed.  I think she would find cannon to be difficult when conditions are, um..., "challenging"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good point!  That is why the Super Pass is intriguing - if windy and cold - Cannon can be brutal - so head to BW which seems to do ok on windy days!  Want to make a few turns for a few hours - head to Waterville.  Want to catch a POW day or nice bluebird day - head to Cannon.


----------



## Newpylong (May 1, 2014)

Whaleback Adult pass $279 before 8/24. Can't go wrong there...


----------



## Vortex (May 1, 2014)

Bought the New England Gold Pass from Boyne.  Pretty much tied to it.  A great Value IMO


----------



## dlague (May 1, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> That's impressive. Guess I should be looking harder.



Yup!  I agree with Smellytele!  My per visit cost per person will end up being around $22 and I think I skied some ok mountains!


----------



## Bostonian (May 3, 2014)

Third year in a row for my gunstock pass!  Plus got my 3 year old his first season pass too!


----------



## boston_e (May 3, 2014)

I havent pulled the trigger yet, but Pico passes are on deck for the whole family.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2014)

Ii wonder what other hills I would get discount to I I buy the pass?
Platty season pass comes with discounts to other area mountains and a free ticket to Magic good next season.
*SEASON PASSES*



 


 


 






*
Get your 2014-15 WINTER SEASON PASSES, RENTALS, LOCKERS, PARKING & SNOWTUBING & **START SAVING from opening day!  **

*
*SEASON PASS BENEFITS:
** *STRAIGHT TO THE LIFTS!* No standing on ticket lines!
* Passes *VALID ANYTIME ALL SEASON* - no blackouts!
* *20% OFF* ski/boarding tune ups, sharpening, wax services! 
* *10% OFF* private ski or snowboard lessons
!* *DISCOUNTED* tubing season pass for $59 added to a ski season pass!
** DISCOUNTED *tickets to other area mountains including *1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR 2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!!!!*
_Rates based on your age on 3/31/15.  __Passes are non-refundable, non-transferable to another year and not redeemable for unused portio_
 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/home-trio/winter#sthash.4vKttmHA.dpuf

*SEASON PASSES*



 


 


 





*
Get your 2014-15 WINTER SEASON PASSES, RENTALS, LOCKERS, PARKING & SNOWTUBING & **START SAVING from opening day!  **

*
*SEASON PASS BENEFITS:
** *STRAIGHT TO THE LIFTS!* No standing on ticket lines!
* Passes *VALID ANYTIME ALL SEASON* - no blackouts!
* *20% OFF* ski/boarding tune ups, sharpening, wax services! 
* *10% OFF* private ski or snowboard lessons
!* *DISCOUNTED* tubing season pass for $59 added to a ski season pass!
** DISCOUNTED *tickets to other area mountains including *1 FREE LIFT TICKET FOR 2014-15 TO MAGIC MOUNTAIN!!!!!*
_Rates based on your age on 3/31/15.  __Passes are non-refundable, non-transferable to another year and not redeemable for unused portio_
 - See more at: http://plattekill.com/home-trio/winter#sthash.4vKttmHA.dpuf


----------



## steamboat1 (May 5, 2014)

boston_e said:


> I havent pulled the trigger yet, but Pico passes are on deck for the whole family.



That's really a super deal & you get $25 free Beast Bucks to boot.


----------



## Cornhead (May 6, 2014)

I just bought an A Basin season pass for 2014-2015, and I live 1,800 miles away! My Son moved to Boulder about a month ago, I'm flying out Thursday to visit him for a week, I was going to get their three day pass for $139 when I saw how cheap a season's pass for next year is, $279! Then I discovered you get three days at Taos, a $231 perk. You also get one unguided day at Silverton. I can ski on the pass for the remainder of this season. My plans for next year are to take two consecutive weeks vacation, ski a week in CO using my pass for a day or two at A Basin, checking out Breck and probably another place or two in CO. I would then rent a car one way to NM, hit Taos, possibly Wolf Creek on the way if conditions are right. I then would probably ski a couple days at Santa Fe, then fly home from Albuquerque . I can stay with my Son while in CO, I can stay with a friend of mine in Santa Fe while in NM. If I can swing it, I'll probably visit my Son again next May for some more late season turns at A Basin on the pass. All this for $120 less than a season pass to my Central NY molehill! Got one of those passes too.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I just bought an A Basin season pass for 2014-2015, and I live 1,800 miles away! My Son moved to Boulder about a month ago, I'm flying out Thursday to visit him for a week, I was going to get their three day pass for $139 when I saw how cheap a season's pass for next year is, $279! Then I discovered you get three days at Taos, a $231 perk. You also get one unguided day at Silverton. I can ski on the pass for the remainder of this season. My plans for next year are to take two consecutive weeks vacation, ski a week in CO using my pass for a day or two at A Basin, checking out Breck and probably another place or two in CO. I would then rent a car one way to NM, hit Taos, possibly Wolf Creek on the way if conditions are right. I then would probably ski a couple days at Santa Fe, then fly home from Albuquerque . I can stay with my Son while in CO, I can stay with a friend of mine in Santa Fe while in NM. If I can swing it, I'll probably visit my Son again next May for some more late season turns at A Basin on the pass. All this for $120 less than a season pass to my Central NY molehill! Got one of those passes too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Nicely done.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (May 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I just bought an A Basin season pass for 2014-2015, and I live 1,800 miles away! My Son moved to Boulder about a month ago, I'm flying out Thursday to visit him for a week, I was going to get their three day pass for $139 when I saw how cheap a season's pass for next year is, $279! Then I discovered you get three days at Taos, a $231 perk. You also get one unguided day at Silverton. I can ski on the pass for the remainder of this season. My plans for next year are to take two consecutive weeks vacation, ski a week in CO using my pass for a day or two at A Basin, checking out Breck and probably another place or two in CO. I would then rent a car one way to NM, hit Taos, possibly Wolf Creek on the way if conditions are right. I then would probably ski a couple days at Santa Fe, then fly home from Albuquerque . I can stay with my Son while in CO, I can stay with a friend of mine in Santa Fe while in NM. If I can swing it, I'll probably visit my Son again next May for some more late season turns at A Basin on the pass. All this for $120 less than a season pass to my Central NY molehill! Got one of those passes too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Save your money, Cornhead, your beloved Snow Ridge is for sale according to this:  http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic20428


----------



## VTKilarney (May 6, 2014)

Why is it that Colorado season passes are so cheap?  I know a couple of people who get passes in Colorado because it's the cheapest option for just one trip out there.


----------



## Cornhead (May 6, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Why is it that Colorado season passes are so cheap?  I know a couple of people who get passes in Colorado because it's the cheapest option for just one trip out there.



Idk, but Scotty and I are both wondering why the Hell we live in NY. My Son bought the Epic Pass for next season, that's a sweet deal too. He can board unrestricted at A Basin, Breck, and a few others, I think it was around $500. They have a cheaper local pass, Breck and A Basin for $279 IIRC.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (May 6, 2014)

marcski said:


> Save your money, Cornhead, your beloved Snow Ridge is for sale according to this:  http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=topic20428



Oh nooooo, I hope someone buys it, the place is a gem, I will surely miss it, cheap, consistent powder sure is nice.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2014)

boston_e said:


> I havent pulled the trigger yet, but Pico passes are on deck for the whole family.



Just looked at this and it is a pretty good deal!  That would be about $900 for my son, wife and I!


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2014)

This is a pretty cool way to compare multiple mountian season passes!  It is still missing a few but they are getting it together!

Find The Best.Season Passes

BTW if you look up ski gear using this it makes pretty good recommendations.


----------



## mbedle (May 7, 2014)

You just answered the question. A company like Vail sells at $500 dollar summit pass to a vacationer that is only going to use it for a week and never return to use the lifts for the rest of the year. Its a great business plan, in my opinion. Plus, these resort make a mint off of food and lodging, again from vacationers.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2014)

Magic season pass next comes with a ticket for Platekilll on NY Catskills.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 8, 2014)

I purchased season passes for Sugarbush yesterday for two adults and one teen.  My wallet feels much lighter today.  At least the pass for my 16 year old is only $299 where a lot of other mountains charge closer to adult rates for youth passes.


----------



## abc (May 8, 2014)

mbedle said:


> You just answered the question. A company like Vail sells at $500 dollar summit pass to a vacationer that is only going to use it for a week and never return to use the lifts for the rest of the year. Its a great business plan, in my opinion. Plus, these resort make a mint off of food and lodging, again from vacationers.


Actually, I think it's the other way around. Vail WANTS these people to COME BACK FOR MORE!

Say, a family had a second vacation time and money, they would have previously gone to say, Jackson Hole for their second week for a change. Now since they have a pass, they'll be coming back to Vail! 

Or, perhaps they've never thought of skiing a second week before. But now they could ski "for free", they might try to squeeze in a second week (or long weekend).  

If the family who previously don't ski the ski week is now skiing the second week, Vail stands to profit from lodging, food, ski rental and lessons it otherwise wouldn't have gotten. And if the family had a second week in mind, the season pass seal their fate on WHERE to spend their second week!

Still, the majority of tourist won't have the time or money to come back for a second week. Vail loses nothing.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2014)

Magic season pass for next year comes with 3 lift tickets to other places.

*Plattekill Mountain Ski Area in the Catskills, Sipapu Ski Resort in Taos New Mexico and Eaglecrest in Alaska.
http://www.magicmtn.com/seasonpass.php

*


----------



## VTKilarney (May 9, 2014)

I'd love to see the marketing meeting that led to that combination of ski areas.


----------



## Cornhead (May 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'd love to see the marketing meeting that led to that combination of ski areas.



Ha, I could use em all, all but the Magic season pass!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2014)

I might get this cheap, night skiing only 1.5 hours from where I live. 

http://www.catamountski.com/tickets-passes/season-pass.php
here’s no better way to enjoy skiing and riding  at  Catamount than to purchase a season pass for you and your family.  Without  restrictions and with night skiing, Catamount’s season passes  are the best value in  snow country. Catamount season pass holders also  receive discounts at numerous area restaurants and at  ski areas that  have agreements with Catamount.			     			    Prices valid through 5/31/2014

*2014-2015 Season Pass *​*Age*​*Price *​*Adult*
14-69​$345​*Junior*
7-13​$295​


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

I just read the biggest bullshit line I have ever seen:

An Adult Unlimited Pass Holder pays just $5.52 a day to ski and ride at Killington.

That is based on a 199 day season.  If someone gets that pass and are skiing that many days more power to them.  Realistically, I bet a majority of the pass holders do not break fifty days!

Sure do wish I could see season pass stats!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> I just read the biggest bullshit line I have ever seen:
> 
> An Adult Unlimited Pass Holder pays just $5.52 a day to ski and ride at Killington.
> 
> ...



That's pretty tame for Killington considering what they used to do in the day. I wouldn't call it misleading.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> I just read the biggest bullshit line I have ever seen:
> 
> An Adult Unlimited Pass Holder pays just $5.52 a day to ski and ride at Killington.
> 
> ...


My cost this year $13.35 a day based on 34 days on a midweek pass. That's with tax.:grin:

Just 100 days would've put me well under 5 bucks.


----------



## fbrissette (Jun 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> My cost this year $13.35 a day based on 34 days on a midweek pass. That's with tax.:grin:
> 
> Just 100 days would've put me well under 5 bucks.



The problem is finding those extra 66 days.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> My cost this year $13.35 a day based on 34 days on a midweek pass. That's with tax.:grin:
> 
> Just 100 days would've put me well under 5 bucks.



That many mid week days skiing - I would get fired!  Mid-week Passes are generally priced well in any case!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 13, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> The problem is finding those extra 66 days.



Oh I could find them, problem is I'd be in divorce court if I took them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> That many mid week days skiing - I would get fired!  Mid-week Passes are generally priced well in any case!



Actually more, that's just mid-week days on my pass. Think I only skied two weekend days all season. One Sat. at Stowe in April (SC discount day) & closing day Sun. at K. (my mid-week pass was good at K once they went to a weekend only schedule). Probably skipped 5 or 6 mid-week days while in VT. due to weather too.


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2014)

Just bought a Bronze Boyne New England pass! The price was due to go up again on Oct 13th, FYI. Weird deadline. 

Getting a Cannon/BW pass next but that price doesn't raise until Nov 30th.


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Just bought a Bronze Boyne New England pass! The price was due to go up again on Oct 13th, FYI. Weird deadline.
> 
> Getting a Cannon/BW pass next but that price doesn't raise until Nov 30th.



If you are considering 2 midweek passes then you are lucky and must have a lots of midweek time to ski and can avoid weekends!


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2014)

dlague said:


> If you are considering 2 midweek passes then you are lucky and must have a lots of midweek time to ski and can avoid weekends!



If I was restricted to weekends I'm not sure I'd stick with skiing. I'd have to be put in the position to know for sure.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2014)

All set on my end.  Alta-Bird pass for me; Snowbird and Alta for my three year old; Alta for the Mrs.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

Decided to go with epic local vs full unrestricted epic this year. Only a few restrictions like Christmas and Presidents' Day, and I can only ski Vail or beaver creek 10 times. Seeing as I think Vail is grossly overrated to begin with, I have no problem with that. 

Will get the discounted Rocky Mountain super pass plus as well. For $309 I can get unlimited skiing at copper, winter park and 6 days at steamboat so I don't see why I shouldn't get it


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Will get the discounted Rocky Mountain super pass plus as well. For $309 I can get unlimited skiing at copper, winter park and 6 days at steamboat so I don't see why I shouldn't get it



Wow, what a sweet deal!


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Decided to go with epic local vs full unrestricted epic this year. Only a few restrictions like Christmas and Presidents' Day, and I can only ski Vail or beaver creek 10 times. Seeing as I think Vail is grossly overrated to begin with, I have no problem with that.
> 
> Will get the discounted Rocky Mountain super pass plus as well. For $309 I can get unlimited skiing at copper, winter park and 6 days at steamboat so I don't see why I shouldn't get it



Nice combo.  Strong work there.  Utah is still a bit behind when it comes to competing with the Epic Pass.  However, my pass originally was significantly more in price before the Epic pass came along.  Still quite a bit of difference, but prices and benefits are getting better....


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Wow, what a sweet deal!



+1


.......


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

Just found this pass that might not be a bad idea for someone traveling, it's the "Intrawest Passport" pass for $589, not to mention 12 and under free

6 days each at:
Stratton
Tremblant
Snowshoe
Winter Park
Steamboat
Blue Mountain

http://www.winterparkresort.com/tickets-and-passes/season-passes.aspx and
http://www.intrawestpassport.com/


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Just found this pass that might not be a bad idea for someone traveling, it's the "Intrawest Passport" pass for $589, not to mention 12 and under free
> 
> 6 days each at:
> Stratton
> ...



Nice deal, especially with no black out dates.  That could work well for me once my kids are 7-12 (age when they won't be able to ski Mount Snow for almost free anymore).  That's a ways off though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2014)

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2014)

When do the Killington Express cards go on sale?  Nothing on the website yet.  Seems a little late.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/




Whoa....that STEEP. Are they basically trying to create a private ski area!!!! If I lived in town I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/



Yikes! That's even more than aspens Season pass


----------



## Edd (Sep 2, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Whoa....that STEEP. Are they basically trying to create a private ski area!!!! If I lived in town I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!



A good slogan for that place:  "Stowe...go f*** yourself.."


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2014)

Link to Kton Epxress card.

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/express_card


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> A good slogan for that place:  "Stowe...go f*** yourself.."



Right? Over a grand for a M-F pass with blackouts. I mean I get that the place is amazing but godamn....does anyone else in the US even top that price?

I guess there's always Smuggs


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Link to Kton Epxress card.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/express_card




That's a great deal, especially if you ski a lot midweek. Would make a great supplement pass


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/





snoseek said:


> Whoa....that STEEP. Are they basically trying to create a private ski area!!!! If I lived in town I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!



Just "old school" season pass pricing, where a full season pass (and often restricted day passes didn't exist back before the 90's) was somewhere in the 15 to 20 "high season" full day tickets price point (That pass for Stowe is just over 17 days).  

The thing is they'll sell a bunch, and at the same time help keep the crowds down a bit and keep the snow surface better for those using it.

Right? Wrong? That's fully open for debate, but I'm guessing that Stowe wouldn't be charging that, and continuing to invest year in and year out like they have been the past few years if their price point for their product wasn't generating the revenues they're looking for. It is after all the ski INDUSTRY


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2014)

Link to Kton Epxress card.

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/tickets_and_cards/express_card


----------



## bobbutts (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going without a pass this year.  Just ordered a Sunapee Flex Card and Ride and Ski Card.  I may buy the Killington Spring Pass and/or some other passes in the Spring that include 2015-2016.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/


Holy cow!  $500 more than Killington and $600 more than Mt. Snow.  

One oddity is that the family pass is actually competitive with other large ski areas.  A family with children ages 10 and 13 would pay:
$3,853 at Stowe
$4,506 at Okemo (includes Mount Sunapee)
$3,636 at Killington
$3,616 at Sugarbush
$4,216 at Mt. Snow
$3,798 at Loon

*EDIT: I goofed and used the price of a pass with one child.  The price for a pass with two children is $4,331*


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Just "old school" season pass pricing, where a full season pass (and often restricted day passes didn't exist back before the 90's) was somewhere in the 15 to 20 "high season" full day tickets price point (That pass for Stowe is just over 17 days).
> 
> The thing is they'll sell a bunch, and at the same time help keep the crowds down a bit and keep the snow surface better for those using it.
> 
> Right? Wrong? That's fully open for debate, but I'm guessing that Stowe wouldn't be charging that, and continuing to invest year in and year out like they have been the past few years if their price point for their product wasn't generating the revenues they're looking for. It is after all the ski INDUSTRY



I hear you, a business move sure. Still this rubs a lot of people the wrong way....it's just sooo far out there.


----------



## dlague (Sep 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/season-pass/



Nice! Not!  At $3,853 for two adults and a child is too steep for this boy!  Fifty days is about the best we can do in a single season and that works out to just over $25 which is not bad but then we have to abandon our family and friends it becomes not worth it!  Best I want is about 20-25 days at a single resort (Cannon) and then mix in some variety.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 2, 2014)

Shoot!  I goofed and used the "1 child" price instead of the "2 children" price.  For two children, it's $4,331.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 2, 2014)

Most major ski areas seem to charge between $3,600 and $4,500 for a family of four.  And that is just to ride the lift.  It doesn't include lodging, food, gas, etc.  I know that there are bargains out there, and I know that you don't have to ski that many days, but the truth is that skiing has priced itself out of the market for most families.  My instinct tells me that many families now make one week-long trip and that's about it.  And many more families spend their money on a trip to a warm weather destination.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2014)

NY gold pass goes on sale again Tues Sept 2 . It probably sell out fast.

http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/iskiny-gold-pass

[h=1]ISKINY Gold Pass[/h]                                 	                                                       The ISKINY Gold Pass will have it's final allotment for the 2014-15 season go on sale starting September 2nd.  They will sell out fast when they go on sale.  If you would like to be notified of when they are on sale please click the email link or send email to memberservices@iskiny.com here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 2, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Whoa....that STEEP. Are they basically trying to create a private ski area!!!! If I lived in town *I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!*



They do, and it's the only reason I worked there. Which, by the way was only about 10 to 15 years ago, and the price increase in that timeframe is Considerable.  It was a fun place to work though.



snoseek said:


> does anyone else in the US even top that price?
> 
> *I guess there's always Smuggs*



Mow-TENZ of ad-vehn-TURE, Mow-TENZ of FUhhn. 

Smuhhhhgg-lerzzzz Nohhhhhtc.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Right? Over a grand for a M-F pass with blackouts. I mean I get that the place is amazing but godamn....does anyone else in the US even top that price?



Aspen _almost_ beats it http://www.aspensnowmass.com/plan-your-vacation/season-passes

One thing that kind of annoys me about both of these places is that they both offer a college season pass, but neither offer a military (either active duty, reserve, or veteran) season pass. Aspen even takes the college pass a step further by stating you must be 24 or younger. What, if I'm military or a college student _over_ 24 it's automatically assumed I'm not poor?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 2, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Aspen _almost_ beats it http://www.aspensnowmass.com/plan-your-vacation/season-passes
> 
> One thing that kind of annoys me about both of these places is that they both offer a college season pass, but neither offer a military (either active duty, reserve, or veteran) season pass. Aspen even takes the college pass a step further by stating you must be 24 or younger. What, if I'm military or a college student _over_ 24 it's automatically assumed I'm not poor?




Hear you, am veteran and would jump on an Aspen pass at a good price.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Holy cow!  $500 more than Killington and $600 more than Mt. Snow.
> 
> One oddity is that the family pass is actually competitive with other large ski areas.  A family with children ages 10 and 13 would pay:
> $3,853 at Stowe
> ...



At Sugarbush the current cost is $3,157 - Adult All Mountain 7 passes are $1349 each and the 13 year old would be $459. If your child is 12 and under they get a pass for free with the purchase of an Adult 7.  I don't think Stowe even offers an option to buy in the spring when I buy my pass at Sugarbush for $1,049.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> I don't think Stowe even offers an option to buy in the spring when I buy my pass at Sugarbush for $1,049.


Prices go up 11/2. This is the spring deal...


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 2, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> *$4,506 at Okemo (includes Mount Sunapee)*
> 
> 
> *EDIT: I goofed and used the price of a pass with one child.  The price for a pass with two children (Stowe) is $4,331*


When you put it that way Stowe is a steal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2014)

Stowe was quite generous to people working at a Stowe Area Association business back in the day.  It's been 13 years, but I used to get a mid-week pass for $250 when I lived in town.


----------



## Tin (Sep 3, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> At Sugarbush the current cost is $3,157 - Adult All Mountain 7 passes are $1349 each and the 13 year old would be $459. If your child is 12 and under they get a pass for free with the purchase of an Adult 7.  I don't think Stowe even offers an option to buy in the spring when I buy my pass at Sugarbush for $1,049.




Sugarbush and MRG for $359....I love college. It amazes me how affordable most mountains are making skiing for the under 30 crowd. Even if I were not in school but under 30 I could ski Bush and MRG for $430.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> Sugarbush and MRG for $359....I love college. It amazes me how affordable most mountains are making skiing for the under 30 crowd. Even if I were not in school but under 30 I could ski Bush and MRG for $430.



I guess resorts must think that the "over 30 with kids" crowd has more disposable income.  Many of us don't.  It would be nice if "family" passes were more realistically priced.  It's expensive to buy 4 of everything, and then shell out thousands for passes at a decent resort.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I guess resorts must think that the "over 30 with kids" crowd has more disposable income.  Many of us don't.  It would be nice if "family" passes were more realistically priced.  It's expensive to buy 4 of everything, and then shell out thousands for passes at a decent resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You could probably get your oldest signed up for a few classes at ITT Tech or one of those trucking schools.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You could probably get your oldest signed up for a few classes at ITT Tech or one of those trucking schools.



Or put them to work.  Any sweatshops in NH?


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I guess resorts must think that the "over 30 with kids" crowd has more disposable income.  Many of us don't.  It would be nice if "family" passes were more realistically priced.  It's expensive to buy 4 of everything, and then shell out thousands for passes at a decent resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear ya.  Sugarbush does give a free pass for child 12 and under for every adult pass.  so family of 4 is $2100 if purchased early, about $3200 at regular in season price.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 3, 2014)

I didn't realize they gave free children's passes.  $2,100 is a heck of a deal compared to Stowe.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2014)

snoseek said:


> If I lived in town I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!


While I was there this summer I spoke with the liftie on the Over Easy gondola. He told me he worked two days a week & received a free season pass. He was a retired guy from Boston who lived in town.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> NY gold pass goes on sale again Tues Sept 2 . It probably sell out fast.
> 
> http://www.iskiny.com/ski-deals/iskiny-gold-pass
> 
> ...


How much are/were they selling for?

Did you get one?


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 3, 2014)

Let's assume that the Stowe employee works from December 15 until March 15. That is approximately 13 weeks.  Let's also assume that the employee works two days per week at eight hours per day. During the season that employee will have worked 208 hours.  For an adult, the "free" pass equates to an additional $8.26 per hour in compensation.  For a senior, it equals an extra $4.14 per hour.

Is it safe to assume that the value of the pass is reported by the employer to the IRS?


----------



## mbedle (Sep 3, 2014)

Howie, isn't that listed as $2,700? It looks like its $1,349 for each adult at early rates.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Let's assume that the Stowe employee works from December 15 until March 15. That is approximately 13 weeks.  Let's also assume that the employee works two days per week at eight hours per day. During the season that employee will have worked 208 hours.  For an adult, the "free" pass equates to an additional $8.26 per hour in compensation.  For a senior, it equals an extra $4.14 per hour.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that the value of the pass is reported by the employer to the IRS?



Is that required? I would put the season pass as a requirement for working at the resort. Hence the reason why they are given out to the employees.


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 3, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Most major ski areas seem to charge between $3,600 and $4,500 for a family of four.



Jay Peak is by far the best deal for major mountain season passes.

Till October 13, 699$ for an adult, 378$ for kids 6 and above and 30$ 5 and under.  So between 1458$  and 2154$ depending on the age of the kids.   Substract 100$ per adult and 50$ per kid 6 and above for the early bird May pricing.


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 3, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Howie, isn't that listed as $2,700? It looks like its $1,349 for each adult at early rates.



That's correct now, but before 5/15 it's $1049.


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 3, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Jay Peak is by far the best deal for major mountain season passes.
> 
> Till October 13, 699$ for an adult, 378$ for kids 6 and above and 30$ 5 and under.  So between 1458$  and 2154$ depending on the age of the kids.   Substract 100$ per adult and 50$ per kid 6 and above for the early bird May pricing.



still slightly more than the sugarbush early may pricing if the kids are 12 and under.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 3, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> still slightly more than the sugarbush early may pricing if the kids are 12 and under.



In May I paid only $299 for an All Moutain 7 pass for my 16 year old


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 3, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> still slightly more than the sugarbush early may pricing if the kids are 12 and under.




?????  Early May pass for Jay would have been 1854$  (kids 6 and above) or 1258$ for kids 5 and under, significantly below 2100$

If we compare current pricing - you are looking at 2700$ IF your kids are 12 and under, against 2154$ at worst at Jay including kids all the way to 18 years old.  The difference gets much larger for regular rates and kids above 12.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 3, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Is that required? I would put the season pass as a requirement for working at the resort. Hence the reason why they are given out to the employees.


Season pass is NOT required. I remember reading about Snowbird requiring employees to have worked there for a certain amount of hours and AT LEAST 2 season before getting a complimentary season pass. I think they've changed it since then, but you do not need a season pass to perform your job. If you were to work the top of a chairlift, obviously you would need to ride the lift to get to your post, but skiing in your free time is not a requirement of the job. 

I'd imagine any resort still doing that now would have a hard time filling positions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2014)

snoseek said:


> If I lived in town I sure as hell would work at least part time at the resort, assuming they even give passes to part time folks!





steamboat1 said:


> While I was there this summer I spoke with the liftie on the Over Easy gondola. He told me he worked two days a week & received a free season pass. He was a retired guy from Boston who lived in town.


I forgot about my friend who works for Sugarbush. He only works for the mountain on weekends for some sort of kids program. Not only does he get a free season pass for himself but he's also able to get me employee discount tickets for $30 (any day). Some pretty steep discounts in the cafeteria too. To bad the discounts don't apply to alchoholic beverages.


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 3, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> ?????  Early May pass for Jay would have been 1854$  (kids 6 and above) or 1258$ for kids 5 and under, significantly below 2100$
> 
> If we compare current pricing - you are looking at 2700$ IF your kids are 12 and under, against 2154$ at worst at Jay including kids all the way to 18 years old.  The difference gets much larger for regular rates and kids above 12.



sorry, didnt see where you wrote the early may prices are $100 less.


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Aspen _almost_ beats it http://www.aspensnowmass.com/plan-your-vacation/season-passes
> 
> One thing that kind of annoys me about both of these places is that they both offer a college season pass, but neither offer a military (either active duty, reserve, or veteran) season pass. Aspen even takes the college pass a step further by stating you must be 24 or younger. What, if I'm military or a college student _over_ 24 it's automatically assumed I'm not poor?



Good point - never thought about that!  Especially the military aspect!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I guess resorts must think that the "over 30 with kids" crowd has more disposable income.  Many of us don't.  It would be nice if "family" passes were more realistically priced.  It's expensive to buy 4 of everything, and then shell out thousands for passes at a decent resort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



+1 - why I often deal hunt!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> How much are/were they selling for?
> 
> Did you get one?



They were selling today for 1200$ . I think in June it was around 900$. No I didnt buy didnt want spend money without a steady income.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)

This a really cheap price at Sugarbush for the older ppl.


http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...minder-090414-boomer&utm_campaign=season-pass

Boomer Midweek Pass                                Get the best deal in skiing this winter with the NEW $99 Boomer Midweek Pass, featuring Monday thru Friday non-holiday access to all Sugarbush’s 111 trails and 16 lifts. Just think—quiet and peaceful days on the slopes, midweek powder storms, and groomed runs extending into the afternoon. Introducing the BOOMER MIDWEEK PASS. For ages 65 and up. Valid Monday thru Friday, non-holiday. $99 THRU SEPTEMBER 10, 2014; $199 AFTER OR BY PHONE AT 800.53.SUGAR Prices do not include 6% Vermont sales tax. Holiday dates: 12/25/14 - 1/4/15, 1/17/15 - 1/19/15 and 2/14/15 - 2/22/15. Passholder’s age as of November 1, 2014 determines age category. Season passes are non-refundable. - See more at: http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-sk...utm_campaign=season-pass#sthash.86b0NQhz.dpuf


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 10, 2014)

Sometimes pricing makes no sense.  

The "Freedom Pass" is a $50 add-on that allows season pass holders at the following resorts to have reciprocal skiing privileges: Dartmouth Skiway, Black Mountain, NH; Granite Gorge, NH; Bolton Valley, VT; McIntyre, NH; and Ski Ward, MA.  

Here is what a "Freedom Pass" will cost you based on location:
Dartmouth Skiway: $495
Ski Ward: $545
Granite Gorge: $450
Bolton Valley: $619
Black Mountain: $675
McIntyre: $250

Here is an article explaining the pass: http://www.sentinelsource.com/busin...cle_6345025c-2b4b-5a7d-bb7e-f97907d284c3.html


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Sometimes pricing makes no sense.
> 
> The "Freedom Pass" is a $50 add-on that allows season pass holders at the following resorts to have reciprocal skiing privileges: Dartmouth Skiway, Black Mountain, NH; Granite Gorge, NH; Bolton Valley, VT; McIntyre, NH; and Ski Ward, MA.
> 
> ...



So buy a McIntyre season pass and ski all six - why buy a season pas say BV?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Sometimes pricing makes no sense.
> 
> The "Freedom Pass" is a $50 add-on that allows season pass holders at the following resorts to have reciprocal skiing privileges: Dartmouth Skiway, Black Mountain, NH; Granite Gorge, NH; Bolton Valley, VT; McIntyre, NH; and Ski Ward, MA.
> 
> ...



Why would anyone buy a season pass at anywhere besides McIntyre if they were doing this?


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Why would anyone buy a season pass at anywhere besides McIntyre if they were doing this?


That was my point.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 10, 2014)

I got to agree, that doesn't make much sense. Maybe its the added benefits that come with a bolton season pass. You get a pretty good discount on lodging and access to the nordic and fitness center. Bolton's price also includes the freedom pass, still ends up $250 more expensive. If you end up spending $1,250 on lodging, rentals and lessons, you made it the same as McIntyre's cost.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 10, 2014)

That pass is somewhat tempting but I dont think I would do it. I've long wanted a night skiing option I could hit for some runs on my way home from work and if McIntyre was even 100' of vert bigger (say Nashoba size) I would go for it.
Just seems way too small to serve that purpose and the others are too spread out to do day trips. Dartmouth and GG have some cool terrain but are a haul, from where I live.

Last couple of yrs Skiway and Ragged had a $50 pass receiptocity arrangement that I believe also included midweek access to Middlebury, S6, Ward, Cochrans?


----------

